# Taqueria Chicken Tacos



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I had one of these a few weeks ago..

I have an idea of the spices and flavors I need to put in it, but I thought I may get some insight here. I have some roasted chicken I need to use up.

It was red, spicy, limey, SO good. Chile pepper and lime? I didn't detect much cumin. Tomato? I don't want it too southwestern-y.

Thoughts, please?










Onion, cilantro, lime. Words can't describe.


----------



## futuresffd (Oct 24, 2007)

I heart taquerias. I know some carne asada is marinaded in chilli powder and orange juice. My guess for the chicken tacos you mention is lime juice, cayenne pepper, chilli powder,a little garlic, a little sugar, s and p?

I am in Orange County, too. I go to the Taqueria De Anda and Taco Boy, both with multiple locations.


----------



## annud (Oct 23, 2007)

A lot of the taco recipes I've seen contain brown sugar and cumin (in small amounts). Does something amazing to the meat along with the ingredients you're describing. I ate sopes (tiny crunchy taco bowl-type things) at this place in San Marcos a few years ago; the beef was absolutely amazing, like cooked taco beef. Wouldn't be surprised to see all those ingredients in there.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Too late. I couldn't wait for replies so I just made it and it was excellent!!! 

chicken stock (had it boiling on the burner), tomato paste, fresh garlic, onion powder, cayenne, pap, a touch of cumin and tons of lime juice. Let is simmer for a bit. Perfect. Oh man I forgot oregano!


----------

